# [SOLVED] Razer Naga Epic died after firmware update fail



## randomdudew (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I bought my naga epic about 1 year ago. I've never had any problems, but last week it started disconnecting frequently. Making it quite unplayable. So I thought I'd update the drivers/firmware. Updated the drivers, no problems installing it. It didn't solve the issue though. So I updated the firmware, but halfway through the installation it failed. Resulting in my Naga Epic not working AT ALL. I've tried updating the firmware on another system, but it had the same result.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Razer Naga Epic died after firmware update fail*

Hello randomdudew,

Are you sure you have the right firmware? Each updater is specific to each piece of hardware, and it is easy enough to mix them up (I should know, I thought the Razer Naga firmware would work with my Razer Naga Molten, ha ha nope, even just a different colour and style gets it's own firmware). Try downloading it again using the one on this page: Razer Naga Epic Firmware Updater v1.02 [this firmware is for the Razer Naga Epic]. Please make sure your mouse is plugged into the computer before flashing the new firmware to the mouse.

Razer products owned: Naga Molten (red instead of blue, with a neat design in the palm area) wired since I never had any luck with wireless mouses/mice; Lycosa (wired keyboard); and Carcharias (wired headset with n/c mic). I use a Logitech G15 for games, the Lycos is a backup/abusable keyboard.


----------



## randomdudew (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Razer Naga Epic died after firmware update fail*

You sir, just made my day. I was using the Razer Naga Epic 1.04 firmware updater. And using the 1.02 updater actually worked! Thanks so much!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You are welcome 

Just some after-the-fact troubleshooting:

Did you update your dock firmware before trying to install v1.04? Razer Naga Epic Dock Firmware Updater v1.01 This needs to be done before installing v1.04, but the installer should have checked for this.


----------



## Ecteman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am also having problems with my Naga Razer Epic mouse. I've had it for about 3 months and it has work flawlessly but I tried to use it this morning and it does absolutely nothing. I did that firmware update from the link you provided but I'm still getting no response from the mouse in either wired or wireless mode. Any idea what the problem could be with my mouse?


----------

